# New Hoyt



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Hoyt prices*

Be ready for a shocker. The Carbon Matrix will be around R15 000.00! The rest might be a bit higher than last year but don't know whith the stronger Rand against the US Dollar. The Alphaburner is more expensive than the Maxxis range so should be about R11 000.00. You can phone Magnum Archery in Pretoria/Sasol and maybe ask. What model are you interested in?


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Deserthuntr said:


> Be ready for a shocker. The Carbon Matrix will be around R15 000.00! The rest might be a bit higher than last year but don't know whith the stronger Rand against the US Dollar. The Alphaburner is more expensive than the Maxxis range so should be about R11 000.00. You can phone Magnum Archery in Pretoria/Sasol and maybe ask. What model are you interested in?


Man! You guys are throwing down the jack for a bow over there. I thought we had it bad.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

Avalon said:


> Man! You guys are throwing down the jack for a bow over there. I thought we had it bad.


You said it. But with such expesive shipping these days what comes cheap? Archery stuff is way more expensive in South Africa than it is in the US, even with shipping included. Guess everyone has to make a buck.


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree, we do pay a lot for our archery products, and we will complain about it, but we wont stop buying it



I'm a bit sad that there is only 4 bows that has my draw, and all in the target class, but who said you cant hunt with a target bow, will try to get a contender elite with spirals, just waiting for Monday to get a prize tag


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Waiting .....*

My Contender elite is on it's way .... will find out later how much it costs


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Contender Elite roughly R12 000-00,Contender R9 600-00...

will still be going for a Vantage Elite if i have to choose between the CE & VE.


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

I have decided to go with a Maxis 35, spoke to Magnum Archery yesterday and apparently it is a wonderful machine, will have to drop a inch on my draw but we will try to play with the cables a bit, price is round R8100, and for our US friends that amounts to round $1100.00, :mg:


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*New Hoyts*

Go and shoot them first. Hear so many good things about the Alphaburner. Any idea how much the Alphaburner will retail for at Magnum? it will be a couple of months before I have a chance to go and shoot them... The Contender and the Burner looks sweet...


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

I understood that the Alpha will go for round R10 000. but will confirm


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Hoyt prices*



SAHUNT said:


> I understood that the Alpha will go for round R10 000. but will confirm


Got this from Magnum and is approximate:
Alphaburner: 8400.00
Maxxis 31: 7600.00
Maxxis 35: 8200.00
Carbon Matrix: 14000.00
Hope the Rand strengthens against the Dollar soon....


----------

